# NBA Insider: Entire Knick Roster is Tradeable Except For Eddie Curry



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> A league official who has had recent conversations with *Isiah Thomas* said the Knicks are considering trading any player on their roster except *Eddy Curry*, reports the Newark Star-Ledger.
> 
> If *Stephon Marbury* has to sit out until after the All-Star break, it would further reduce the possibility of him being traded before the Feb. 23 deadline, suggests the newspaper.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

This is news?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> This is news?


Last time I checked articles from newspapers..*is *news.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wasn't Crawford the untouchable last year? What happened?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

The term "untouchable" is so overused. What if Isaiah was offered Tim Duncan for Mo Taylor and Eddie Curry?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> The term "untouchable" is so overused. What if Isaiah was offered Tim Duncan for Mo Taylor and Eddie Curry?


Yeah but who in the world would do that trade? That kind of trade would never be offered by a GM so the term untouchable isn't overused because the best someone would actually offer for Curry is not enough for Isiah to let him go.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> The term "untouchable" is so overused. What if Isaiah was offered Tim Duncan for Mo Taylor and Eddie Curry?


You got the best avatar.. Ever.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> Yeah but who in the world would do that trade? That kind of trade would never be offered by a GM so the term untouchable isn't overused because the best someone would actually offer for Curry is not enough for Isiah to let him go.


Well... I never EVER would have thought that Baron Davis could have been had for Dale Davis and Speedy Claxton just to give one example.

Not too long ago, Frye, Lee and Robinson were pretty much labeled as being untouchable. Things change. Coaches want different players, players can give up (Carter in Toronto) and sometimes teams will offer up unpassable deals.

Everyone in professional sports has their price. When human beings are the ones being bought/sold in this manner, there are too many variables to put these kinds of labels on them. Especially one so freely used as "untouchable".


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mang said:


> You got the best avatar.. Ever.


Thanks!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

they better not trade away the rooks for k-mart or anyone else for him.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Okay here's how it breaksdown,,,,

get rid of jerome james, quentin richardson, and malik rose, veryone else, keep

they all give something to this team in different ways, and they are still young, the players we should get rid of just stands inthe way of these yongins getting the timt to play, and we can really sprout, in a couple of years, they will probably change this team to an all star calibur team, and some even will beocme all stars.... so keep the youngins, and crawfrod and marbury, the veterans


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Okay here's how it breaksdown,,,,
> 
> *get rid of jerome james, quentin richardson, and malik rose*, veryone else, keep
> 
> they all give something to this team in different ways, and they are still young, the players we should get rid of just stands inthe way of these yongins getting the timt to play, and we can really sprout, in a couple of years, they will probably change this team to an all star calibur team, and some even will beocme all stars.... so keep the youngins, and crawfrod and marbury, the veterans


How?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/61559.htm




> Thomas' edict less than two months ago that he won't trade the young kids is history. A league source said two of the Knicks' three rookie first-rounders — Nate Robinson and David Lee — could be included in deals. Small forward Trevor Ariza could be included, too.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

WTChan said:


> How?



i dont know, release them, and continue to pay their contracts until you find someone and give the rookies their playing time


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

So now Frye has been re-added to the untouchable list?

http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> i dont know, release them, and continue to pay their contracts until you find someone and give the rookies their playing time


Unfortunately, the NBA has something we call a "salary cap." You might want to read up on it. And then send your research to your GM.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> i dont know, release them, and continue to pay their contracts until you find someone and give the rookies their playing time


You can't simply release a player and continure paying them. Salary has always been a NY problem Allan Houston before, Penny Hardaway and Jerome James now.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

WTChan said:


> You can't simply release a player and continure paying them. Salary has always been a NY problem Allan Houston before, Penny Hardaway and Jerome James now.


 i dont care what the knicks do as long as they win


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

And paying players for not doing anything won't help them win.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Curry is overrated.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Curry is overrated.


Sorry, he is not overrated because he was never overrated to begin with. He is still learning and will only get better.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Sorry, he is not overrated because he was never overrated to begin with. He is still learning and will only get better.


Eddy Curry has no desire nor has he ever shown a desire to rebound or play defense, and at 6'11 285 pounds this isn't good. His only desire is to score points, which he doesn't even do at a great clip. The only reason Curry gets the attention he gets is due to the lack of quality big men in the league. He is just another one of Isiah Thomas' bad pickups who has talent, but not in what you need it to be in.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Eddy Curry has no desire nor has he ever shown a desire to rebound or play defense, and at 6'11 285 pounds this isn't good. His only desire is to score points, which he doesn't even do at a great clip. The only reason Curry gets the attention he gets is due to the lack of quality big men in the league. He is just another one of Isiah Thomas' bad pickups who has talent, but not in what you need it to be in.


I heard this all before which really makes your previous post about him being overrated false. Like I said in a previous post with more time he will develope into a great player. If you were watching any Knick games at all you would know the reason why he does not score a great deal of points is because he does not get the blasted ball! We have chuckers are us on this team. So please stop with the Curry bashing it isn't really necessary or welcome *on this board.*


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I heard this all before which really makes your previous post about him being overrated false. Like I said in a previous post with more time he will develope into a great player. If you were watching any Knick games at all you would know the reason why he does not score a great deal of points is because he does not get the blasted ball! We have chuckers are us on this team. So please stop with the Curry bashing it isn't really necessary or welcome *on this board.*


How am I Curry bashing? I think you need to look up what bashing someone means because I said nothing outside of the truth. Curry has never shown a desire to rebound or play defense and that is just fact! Just because you can't take someone having an opinion about one of your players contrary to yours that doesn't mean someone is bashing him. Curry did the same thing in Chicago so this shouldn't be a surprise to you or any other New York fans.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ralaw said:


> How am I Curry bashing? I think you need to look up what bashing someone means because I said nothing outside of the truth. Curry has never shown a desire to rebound or play defense and that is just fact! Just because you can't take someone having an opinion about one of your players contrary to yours that doesn't mean someone is bashing him. Curry did the same thing in Chicago so this shouldn't be a surprise to you or any other New York fans.





ralaw said:


> Eddy Curry *has no desire nor has he ever shown a desire to rebound or play defense*, and at 6'11 285 pounds this isn't good. *His only desire is to score points, which he doesn't even do at a great clip.* The only reason Curry gets the attention he gets is due to the lack of quality big men in the league. *He is just another one of **Isiah Thomas**'* *bad pickups* who has talent, but not in what you need it to be in.


That's bashing, plain and simple. It's also considered baiting....so please don't insult my intelligence.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Keep Frye, Nate, Lee and anyone who is a free agent at the end of the season. Everyone else is expendable, and I mean _everyone._


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> That's bashing, plain and simple. It's also considered baiting....so please don't insult my intelligence.


Is it bashing or is it telling the truth? I have notice you haven't brought anything back to the table to offset my points though. As I said, I see you can't handle someone giving a factual opinion about one of your teams players. It's only bashing when I can't post information backing up my point.

*Curry's rebounding numbers during his career:* 6'11" 285

3.8
4.4
6.2
5.4
6.3 (with NY)

*Curry's average number of steals per game during his career:* 6'11" 285


.22
.22
.33
.33
.49 (with NY)

*Curry's average number of blocks per game during his career:* 6'11" 285


.74
.77
1.14
.92
.87 (with NY)

*You're baiting and that's plain as day. Read the sticky it's in black and white. Here is the meaning of baiting: Thus, this is why your last sentence was edited.*

*2) "Baiting" is not allowed anywhere on BBB.net. Do not post something solely to anger or annoy other posters. This is not just with the **Knicks** forum, but all forums on the board.
*
* 
**-Kitty*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

curry's only 22. you can think of it this way, that he' just fresh out of college, didn't have a good run while at college but has come into the league finally and is doing not so bad. sure he doesn't post terrific numbers, but as i said just treat him as if he were coming out of college. he needs to recognize the double team, the kick out, and all, but the games a never ending process, everyone has flaws. he's baby shaq-esque now, give him a little more time. this is just like comparing yao to other centers. sure, yao hasn't become kareem or hakeem, but he's getting there just like curry, yao's improving, little by little. just let curry have a bit more time. XD


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> curry's only 22. you can think of it this way, that he' just fresh out of college, didn't have a good run while at college but has come into the league finally and is doing not so bad. sure he doesn't post terrific numbers, but as i said just treat him as if he were coming out of college. he needs to recognize the double team, the kick out, and all, but the games a never ending process, everyone has flaws. he's baby shaq-esque now, give him a little more time. this is just like comparing yao to other centers. sure, yao hasn't become kareem or hakeem, but he's getting there just like curry, yao's improving, little by little. just let curry have a bit more time. XD


I can see where you are coming from, but players in the NBA typically become the player they are going to be with in the first 5 years of their career unless they have a huge work ethic. Yes, Curry's rebounds may go up a few points, but he will never be a 20 and 10 guy due to his lack of wanting to be that type of player. I am by no means saying he is a scub nor am I saying I wouldn't want him on my team, but I wouldn't go as far as saying he is "untouchable" either.



> You're baiting and that's plain as day. Read the sticky it's in black and white. Here is the meaning of baiting: Thus, this is why your last sentence was edited.
> 2) "Baiting" is not allowed anywhere on BBB.net. Do not post something solely to anger or annoy other posters. This is not just with the Knicks forum, but all forums on the board.
> 
> 
> -Kitty


As I said, I said nothing but the truth (and backed it with facts) and I stand by my comments. I was by no means trying to upset you or anyone else. BTW, angering and annoying somone is purely subjective and shouldn't be the sole reason in banning someone from the Knicks board. Again sorry for upsetting you.


----------

